# Drop blocks within 5 mins, no penalty



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Just an FYI for those who don't know... About a month ago Amazon implemented a new policy where you can drop any block within 5 minutes after acquiring it with no penalty. So, for all you bot runners afraid of picking up shifts you don't want, like those dumb one hour shifts that start in 15 minutes, don't worry about it. Just drop the shift within 5 minutes and you won't be penalized.


----------



## TonySanDiego (Mar 21, 2017)

Basmati said:


> Just an FYI for those who don't know... About a month ago Amazon implemented a new policy where you can drop any block within 5 minutes after acquiring it with no penalty. So, for all you bot runners afraid of picking up shifts you don't want, like those dumb one hour shifts that start in 15 minutes, don't worry about it. Just drop the shift within 5 minutes and you won't be penalized.


Why are you so busy telling everybody how to beat the system. Something is fishy here. Are you selling this bot?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

TonySanDiego said:


> Why are you so busy telling everybody how to beat the system. Something is fishy here. Are you selling this bot?


I'm offering this information on a public forum, obviously I'm not selling it. I'm just trying to make it easier for everybody by sharing what information I know. Dropping the blocks within 5 minutes has nothing to do with beating the system anyhow. It is a policy Amazon implemented recently because they determined that drivers should have a few minutes to decide before committing to a block.


----------

